# New Hyloxalus azureiventris viv



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

First time using artificial rock, very happy with the design (the species is found around rock piles in their habitat).


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

i like it! nice squamiferum!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I picked the piper up yesterday, such a cool plant


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice. 
The rock looks very natural.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks good. So did you make it or buy it?


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a rock that looks JUST like that chillin' in my front yard...

Looks good! That begonia has great color.

How did you find attaching it to the back glass was for you? Did you silicone it or have to foam it into place?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the artificial rockwork. Nice job!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

How often do you see yours? Practically the only time I see them now that my trio is in a 30 is when its bed time and they're all up off the ground roosting, for the lack of a better word.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work.... is that last pic an alocasia of some sort?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great Ray! I like the plant choice. Now, where are the frogs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

botanyboy03 said:


> How often do you see yours? Practically the only time I see them now that my trio is in a 30 is when its bed time and they're all up off the ground roosting, for the lack of a better word.


They are actually quite bold when given all the nooks and crannies they desire. Came home this evening to see all six out and about, mostly on or around the rock.

I've posted photos of them elseware on db, really stunning little frogs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyloxalus azureiventris


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

VivariumWorks said:


> I have a rock that looks JUST like that chillin' in my front yard...
> 
> Looks good! That begonia has great color.
> 
> How did you find attaching it to the back glass was for you? Did you silicone it or have to foam it into place?


They are great, so lightweight. No attachment, just stacked and weighted with wood. Thanks again.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> They are actually quite bold when given all the nooks and crannies they desire. Came home this evening to see all six out and about, mostly on or around the rock.
> 
> I've posted photos of them elseware on db, really stunning little frogs.



I usually see mine in the late evening. They're skittish though. They've started calling again, since I moved them into a bigger tank from their grow-out. Where did you find artificial rock?

Your's are pretty frogs. I like the look of them. One of mine has almost a solid black belly though, very little blue color.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Good job on the artificial rock! I am ordering silicone for my statue line and a client's line of artificial rock backgrounds made of resin. I should totally order an extra gallon of silicone and make molds of interesting looking big rocks like this and cast them in a rigid foam. Seems that there aren't many options for rocks like these unless you make them yourself, and not everyone is up for doing so.

I love this tank though! Rock work like this looks so natural in a vivarium.


----------

